# Custom Hide 1945 US Army Briefcase



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Gentlemen,

I just placed my order for this lovely bag:










The US Army 2 compartment briefcase.

I left the details stock as on the website:

https://www.customhide.com/1945-US-Army-Briefcase-Two-Compartment-p/9301.htm

I went with the whiskey full grain leather.

More info to come when the bag arrives in 2 weeks.

Thanks!

:teacha:


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a nice looking bag. My only issue would be its weight. It looks like it would weigh more than what I would carry in it. Looking forward to your review after you receive it.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

alphadelta said:


> That's a nice looking bag. My only issue would be its weight. It looks like it would weigh more than what I would carry in it. Looking forward to your review after you receive it.


Yes Sir,

That was an element that I did not take into consideration...:icon_scratch:

I think it will be alright. I could not pass it up for the price and made in USA.

I am really looking forward to it. :biggrin:


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

With a little less than a year's worth of mileage, my Customhide briefcase has held up well and is aging gracefully. Hope you have the same luck with yours.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Of course you chose the removable gun holster option?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> Of course you chose the removable gun holster option?


In Arizona, where the bag is made, I'm not sure that's an option. I think it might be mandated by statute.


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

That's quite a bit cheaper than I thought it would be.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

ytc said:


> That's quite a bit cheaper than I thought it would be.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Bandit44 said:


> With a little less than a year's worth of mileage, my Customhide briefcase has held up well and is aging gracefully. Hope you have the same luck with yours.


Thank You Sir,

I was hoping you would say just that...it was your review that sparked my interest in this great little company. 

It seems that they are a "Diamond in the Rough" almost too good to be true and yet it is true.

Almost every negative review that I read about actually was several years old. Tony the owner seems to be a stand up chap.


----------



## PaulHurst (Aug 27, 2014)

I had a leather book bag / shoulder bag made up by Henry Tomkins https://www.htleather.co.uk/rucksacks/large-bookbag-rucksack

He was happy to change design around to suit - takes A4 files, shoulder strap slings underneath when not in use & having it 'portrait' rather than 'landscape' works well on the tube and similar crowded places


----------



## MRR (Nov 19, 2009)

ytc said:


> That's quite a bit cheaper than I thought it would be.


My experience is that these are not the finest looking bags out there. Leather is flimsier than I had expected, leather thickness is inconsistent throughout the bag (including inconsistent throughout individual pieces). Brass hardware seems plated as opposed to the solid brass they claim. Front clasp comes undone by lifting the bag quickly.

But, it is still one hell of a bag for the money. I have no reason to think that I will ever have to replace mine. Well worth the cost.


----------



## red_shift (Aug 8, 2013)

I've been between Custom Hide and Frank Clegg for some time now. Both are US made and have good reputations but the Clegg's go for about 2x the Custom Hide options. For something I'm only going to buy once I'm almost set to grit it out and save up. Then double that again for my wife's bag


----------



## MRR (Nov 19, 2009)

Were money no object, I would have bought a bag from Walden Bags (Diplomat with extra gusset). Much better looking than Custom Hide, but I still think Custom Hide gives better value overall.

In looking at the site, Walden Bags is no longer a domestic company and shipping makes them prohibitively expensive.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

I cannot comment on the longevity of the hardware, but it feels heavy duty and I've had no problems with the clasps. However, had I to do it over, I would have ordered simple buckles. It isn't a matter of if, but when the clasps will fail. Hopefully, not for a long time.

The leather quality of my bag is quite consistent, but mine was a custom order and I asked them to use the thickest leather they could source. It certainly doesn't compare to belting/bridle leather, but I'm confident it will last longer than I do. I concede that if you are willing to pay more money, you can get a nicer looking briefcase, but for me, the diminishing returns aren't worth it.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

PaulHurst said:


> I had a leather book bag / shoulder bag made up by Henry Tomkins https://www.htleather.co.uk/rucksacks/large-bookbag-rucksack
> 
> He was happy to change design around to suit - takes A4 files, shoulder strap slings underneath when not in use & having it 'portrait' rather than 'landscape' works well on the tube and similar crowded places


Is this made in the UK or outsourced?


----------



## PaulHurst (Aug 27, 2014)

sskim3 said:


> Is this made in the UK or outsourced?


Made to order in the UK by Henry - very obliging.


----------



## BillyB (Feb 14, 2015)

OP:

Spectacular bag. Congrats on the acquisition. I'm sure you will enjoy it. I have a few leather Brief Cases, with my favorite being from J.W. Hulme. Their Hand Made Leather Cases and Luggage are my favorite. 

However, for the price you paid on that US Army Case, you could not touch a J.W. Hulme product. You did very well.


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

I just bought this from White Buffalo Republic, and it's built like a tank.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

^^^Cool bag.

Thanks Gentlemen for the comments. I am looking forward to getting the bag and will post more pics...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

SG_67 said:


> Of course you chose the removable gun holster option?


+1, but LOL, that could lead into one getting really jammed up at the airport screening lines. "The TSA is watching...they're always watching!"


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

*Custom Hide 1945 U.S. Army Two Compartment Bag*

Gentlemen,

I just took delivery of my new briefcase. And it will be put into service immediately. :thumbs-up:

Here are the pics:


----------



## Fatman (May 7, 2013)

Watchman said:


> Yes Sir,
> 
> That was an element that I did not take into consideration...:icon_scratch:
> 
> ...


It's beautiful.

I would prefer the extra weight. I like not only the substantial feel of leather, but I think, as I get older, that carrying extra weight, or walking a few extra feet rather than fighting over a parking spot, is not a bad way to stay healthy. It burns more calories.

I sometimes wonder if those fighting over the closest parking spot at Walmart might be better off parking a long way off and walking. It may sound silly, but taking stairs over elevators, parking at a nominal distance, and other such small habits can add up to better overall health.

This bad is so beautiful that I almost expect that the one carrying it as a secret memo to be read only by Churchill.

I love it. The leather has such deep, rich color.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Gorgeous briefcase.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice bag. I'll have to bookmark them in the event I ever have need for a briefcase. Can't see that happening but you never know . . .


----------



## sethblack (Sep 17, 2013)

That is a very good looking bag. The color looks very nice and I think it will age very well indeed. Would love to see it after a few years of use.


----------



## MRR (Nov 19, 2009)

Your pen holder is much better than mine is. While thin, at least it is all the same thickness.

I see some of the same the same craftsmanship issues that I have with my bag. Still well worth the price.:thumbs-up:


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

question - before first use, do you do any conditioning to the bag? just wondering if taking care of briefcase would go thru similar care as shoes would


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

MRR said:


> Your pen holder is much better than mine is. While thin, at least it is all the same thickness.
> 
> I see some of the same the same craftsmanship issues that I have with my bag. Still well worth the price.:thumbs-up:


Yes Sir,

Frankly, I am having a very tough time finding anything bad to say about this bag. Especially considering it was well under $500 shipped.

I guess if someone held a gun to my head and demanded that I pick out a couple flaws, I would say that the leather used to sew the seams together is a bit thinner than the rest of the bag.

But, even then it would seem that a thinner grade of leather would be needed to be flexed and shaped around the seams. All the other leather is so thick, I have considered oiling it with Leather Honey before its first use today to help with break in.

After shopping bags for MONTHS on end, perhaps around a year, I settled with CH.

When I began to question some of these things with Tony, he laughed and told me that if ANYTHING ever went wrong with the bag, I could just ship it back to him and he would repair/replace...for a lifetime.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Oldsarge said:


> Nice bag. I'll have to bookmark them in the event I ever have need for a briefcase. Can't see that happening but you never know . . .


Yes Sir,

I am a bit of a late bloomer in regard to my vocation.

I graduated school late (29) and so at 32 yrs old currently I have the sneaking suspicion that this bag will last the rest of my life.

Thanks.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Very nice. All that's left is to enjoy. Cheers!


----------



## MRR (Nov 19, 2009)

Watchman said:


> I would say that the leather used to sew the seams together is a bit thinner than the rest of the bag.
> 
> ...All the other leather is so thick, I have considered oiling it with Leather Honey before its first use today to help with break in.


I really dislike the leather wrapped around the seams. The best looking bag on their site does not have that wrapping. Despite my specific request, my bag came with the wrapping too. Oh well. Doesn't effect its usefulness.
I certainly didn't need to break in my bag.


----------



## MRR (Nov 19, 2009)

Watchman said:


> I graduated school late (29) and so at 32 yrs old currently I have the sneaking suspicion that this bag will last the rest of my life.


Glad you aren't wasting $100 every year or so on cheaper bags until you learn about this type of quality.

If this bag doesn't last you your entire life, then you are living one hell of a life.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

MRR said:


> I really dislike the leather wrapped around the seams. The best looking bag on their site does not have that wrapping...


I understand that element.

And it did strike me as a bit strange as well. But, as I am inspecting the bag, it seems that those leather strips are purely for aesthetic purposes. Those strips could have been left off altogether.

Anyway, I don't want to split hairs over the minutia.

What was cool to me is that the hardware even says; "Made in USA"

Awesome.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

MRR said:


> The best looking bag on their site does not have that wrapping.


MRR,

Which bag is that?


----------



## MRR (Nov 19, 2009)

Watchman said:


> MRR,
> 
> Which bag is that?


Hah, they've changed their site in the past month or so.

Look at 1945 Army Three Compartment. Pics 1 and 4 are the old ones still.
https://www.customhide.com/1945-US-Army-Leather-Briefcase-p/9101.htm

Edit: They used to have better photos of that construction style with a much nicer looking leather. Looked like the briefcase version of a burnished walnut Strand.


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

Watchman said:


> As for my shoe rotation, I am near completing my collection...with a hand full of models on order and waiting on lists.


Blasphemy!


----------



## kbuzz (Apr 2, 2005)

great bag..how much does it weigh?


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

It is actually only a pound or 2. Very sturdy. Been using it since I got it and plan on ordering another bag from them in the future. Probably more for family traveling this time.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Watchman: Just recently took delivery of one of Custom Hide's 1945 Army briefcase designs. Mine is a three section case, with a laptop sleeve and the top flap edge stitched and fitted with the two additional strap anchors characteristic of the two section design. The craftsmanship and the stitching are flawless, as far as I can tell...a handsome and hard wearing bag, I am sure it will prove to be.

Thanks to you and this thread for the motivation to buy this bag, my friend! How is yours holding up?


----------



## Cole (Jun 29, 2007)

How timely, this thread rearing its head. I've been lusting over this potential jewel:

https://kendalhyde.com/products/classic-satchel-new-design

The new whiskey color sounds promising to me.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

It is absolutely refreshing to discover how much remains to be spent on clothes and shoes when one forgoes tobacco, booze and frivolous relationships, in the expenditure of our respective finances!


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

eagle2250 said:


> It is absolutely refreshing to discover how much remains to be spent on clothes and shoes when one forgoes tobacco, booze and frivolous relationships, in the expenditure of our respective finances!


ain't this the truth. I cut out all that other stuff almost 20 years ago and was quite pleased to discover how much more walking around money I have left as a result.

As to Watchman, yeah I miss his contributions quite a bit. Always a gentleman and always had some drool worthy shoes to share.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Gentlemen,

Thank you for your kind words.

Eagle, congrats on your new bag my friend. I know that mine is serving me very well.

The whole concept of Custom Hide and the service and products they provide at the price point they do it for, makes it seem like its too good to be true...but, alas, it is indeed true.

As to my hiatus, here's the scoop. I was made aware the 3rd week of August this year that I was to pursue further education for my field. The doors began to open, and I am now enrolled in Grad School.

This is quite amazing really, due to the fact that I received a scholarship.

So, as you men can imagine, the work load has been intensive. More than I had anticipated. Therefore, my commenting on the Fora has been cut back exponentially. But not without good reason.

I have recently been considering going with one of CH's backpacks for school. But, finances have been tighter than normal, so, I am waiting.

As to my shoes...well, those have been on a purchasing hiatus as well. For the moment.

.................
Again, thank you. I cannot help but think that my membership here on AAAC has directly attributed to my being accepted into a very prestigious school of higher education. I have truly been blessed to be a part of this community. 

God Bless.


----------



## Oxonian (May 1, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> Just recently took delivery of one of Custom Hide's 1945 Army briefcase designs. Mine is a three section case, with a laptop sleeve...


Eagle--or any other with input--I've had my eye on the Custom Hide 1945 for a long time and with job interviews and conferences coming up, the time has come to pull the trigger on it, I do believe. But I have a bit of indecision!

I find myself going back and forth between the 2 compartment and 3 compartment designs. I wouldn't mind the extra space of a third compartment for occasional use (particularly when it comes along as a carryon bag for traveling) but for day-to-day use I worry that it will look and feel too bulky. I know that the straps can be tightened--the CH website claims down to 4 inch thickness--but from the photographs, for example









...it looks as if the stiffness of the bottom part of the gussets still keeps it quite thick, certainly more than 4 inches.

Any advice?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
The three section bag, with the laptop sleeve inserted, measures right at seven inches across the base. Even with the straps adjusted to the tightest setting, my bag still measures 6.25 inches across the base, but it can hold a remarkable volume of gear, items for overnight trips, etc. With the padded laptop sleeve inserted, it will not tighten down to four inches. The three section bag is a workhorse, not a thoroughbred and it looks as such. But it is well made, it will carry the load and take the abuse of hard use without breaking down. When you buy a Custom Hide 1945 US Army case, it will be a companion of yours for the long haul. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Oxonian (May 1, 2007)

Thank you, Eagle, for the thoughtful reply! All of them are beautiful cases.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Watchman said:


> Yes Sir,
> 
> Thank you. I am truly humbled to have what I have.
> 
> ...


In response to what might be viewed as a snide, snarky comment, your response epitomises a humble, modest and Christian response.


----------

